# new plecos



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just a couple pictures from my phone


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Love the black and white pleco... very lovely


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Jay. 

What's the little guy? Juvie L066? Nice froggies.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i got 2 L66's and 4 L134's


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

thats a really nice pleco


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i really like them


----------

